# New Song - done right...and wrong...



## panta dokimazete (Feb 29, 2008)

Whether or not you have been following the debates around new songs in worship or not, I thought it might be interesting to see what the PB can come up with in terms of new song done well  as well as examining some done not so well  - with the understanding that performance styles are highly subjective 

Here's one example I really like - old elements and new elements combined to make something new:

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=pqJsBRFdrA0"]YouTube - Chris Tomlin - Amazing Grace (My Chains Are Gone)[/ame]

Here is another that is good - based on Psalm 150 with a little 1 Chron 23:30 and other OT/NT mandates (not crazy about the recording ending as I don't like extending a song that long, but was the best I could find):

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=bKyHcplqi2Y"]YouTube - Matt Redman - Let Everything That Has Breath[/ame]

On the *other hand:*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrczyFvkv8Q"]YouTube - Free Will Song[/ame]

So - give it your best shot!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 29, 2008)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=LF8LyO0mKbc]YouTube - Kevin Smith Majestic by Lincoln Brewster[/ame]


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 29, 2008)

JD, 
I am also interested in new songs done well. Currently, I am collecting a list of the Psalms done in more contemorary settings. There are some great ones (and not so great out there). I'm on my way out the door right now, but I'll be happy to publish a list of some of these if you are interested.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 29, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> JD,
> I am also interested in new songs done well. Currently, I am collecting a list of the Psalms done in more contemorary settings. There are some great ones (and not so great out there). I'm on my way out the door right now, but I'll be happy to publish a list of some of these if you are interested.



Sounds great!


----------

